# Show clothing?



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

Okay so i want to go to APHA world show and i got a show shirt that i was going to were to show this summer but i dont know if they or the shows to qualifie (MN shows) would allow it? its black with white thread, and has short sleeves i got it for the summer months that get hot the shows are outside and i wanted something i wouldnt get over heated in. but would it work for these shows or would i have to get a new long sleeve shirt?


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

What event are we talking about here?


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

if short sleeves are alowed in American Paint horse shows or if you have to wear long sleeves. I just got a Short sleeve one for open shows this summer.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Not for any western event, and for english, I suppose underneath your huntcoat. I don't know of any shows that allows short sleeve shirts only except at outside schooling schooling shows when the judge says it's ok.


----------



## ALittleBitOfSaint (Dec 22, 2011)

I know that for western here in MI, you have to have a show shirt (so long sleeve, collar, cuffs ect ect), nice boots, chaps, hat, gloves (optional, but add a nice touch)


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

HarleyWood said:


> Okay so i want to go to APHA world show and i got a show shirt that i was going to were to show this summer but i dont know if they or the shows to qualifie (MN shows) would allow it? its black with white thread, and has short sleeves i got it for the summer months that get hot the shows are outside and i wanted something i wouldnt get over heated in. but would it work for these shows or would i have to get a new long sleeve shirt?


Short sleeves are not allowed in APHA competition, unless is a hunt seat class and worn UNDER a hunt coat.


----------



## paintedhartranch (Dec 28, 2011)

it has to have long sleeves, at any apha show. most western shows state long sleeve, with collar, and cuffs for some events, and other events no cuffs. but always long sleeve


----------

